#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Камалашила "Стадии медитации. Советы царю"

## Поляков

В издательстве "Ганга" и "Сватан" вышла новая книга: Камалашила "Стадии медитации. Советы царю"

М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2011
84 x 108 1/32, 1200 экз., 160 стр., мягкий переплет
Перевод с тибетского: Д. Устьянцев. Редактор: А. Орлов

Камалашила (740-795), ученик великого буддийского ученого Шантаракшиты, был приглашен в Тибет для продолжения дела его наставника по распространению Дхармы. По просьбе царя Трисонг Децена Камалашила написал трактат «Стадии медитации». Он посвящен теоретическому обоснованию и описанию последовательного пути духовного совершенствования в противовес широко распространенной тогда идее о бесполезности методов и возможности мгновенного достижения состояния Будды.



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/details/2559

----------


## До

А если я не царь?




> Перевод с тибетского: Д. Устьянцев. Редактор: А. Орлов


Вот это настораживает.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2010)

----------


## Майя П

имхо, конечно... но обычно в стародавние времена царем и рабом называли не из-за социального статуса, а из-за особенности мышления....
и подход соответственно: рабу не объясняют, он понимает только приказы.... 
а человека, способного и владеющего логикой - относили к царям....

----------


## До

> имхо, конечно... но обычно в стародавние времена царем и рабом называли не из-за социального статуса, а из-за особенности мышления.... и подход соответственно: рабу не объясняют, он понимает только приказы.... а человека, способного и владеющего логикой - относили к царям....


Царь может казнить, а раб нет.

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Вот это настораживает.


Поддерживаю. Этот коллектив внушает опасения что не наткнешься на какую-нибудь гадость. Если не в переводе то уж в комментариях или предисловии.
Имхо конечно

----------


## Denli

> Вот это настораживает.


А что именно в этих двух фамилиях настораживает?..

----------


## До

> А что именно в этих двух фамилиях настораживает?..


http://az-pantarei.livejournal.com/3959.html
http://edgar-leitan.livejournal.com/117807.html
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....935#post349935

----------


## Майя П

> Царь может казнить, а раб нет.


 ну почему же.. сплошь и рядом во все времена.... раб обманом ...занявший престол.... еще то явление в природе

----------

